# Adobe Acrobat Kommentare drucken und kommentarlose Seiten mitdrucken



## Florian123 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze Adobe Acrobat 6.0 Pro und möchte die Kommentare aus einen mehrseitigen PDF Dokument drucken.

Soweit so gut!

Nun meine Frage, beim Drucken "Mit Kommentaren drucken" werden nur die Seiten gedruckt, die ein oder mehrere Kommentare enthalten!

Ich möchte nun die Seiten ohne Kommentare in gleichen Layout mitdrucken lassen, so wie es beim Drucken mit Kommentaren entsteht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß

Florian


----------

